# Folie und Schilf?



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ich schreib Dich hier mal so "öffentlich" an, da ich denke, daß diese Frage für viele Interessant ist. In Deiner Pflanzbeschreibung kann man nachlesen, daß __ Schilf und der große __ Rohrkolben so spitze Wurzeln haben, daß diese die Folie kaputt machen können.

Meine Fragen:

a) Es wird vermutlich nichts helfen, wenn man 50-60 cm Sand hat, bis die Folie kommt?
b) Hilft es, wenn man über die Folie 900ter Vlies als Schutz der Folie vor den Wurzeln legt oder würden die Wurzeln auch das Vlies durchbohren?

Natürlich wäre es das einfachste, weder noch zu pflanzen, ich hab es auch nicht vor - aber ich habe einige Pflanzen geschenkt bekommen und will nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, sollte da Schilf mit dabei sein.

Freue mich natürlich auch über Erfahrungen von anderen - hab nur Werner direkt angeschrieben, da er in seinen Pflanzbeschreibungen vor diesen Pflanzen "warnt".


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

für die Folie gibt's zwei Seiten für die Gefahr durch Wurzeln, die von oben und die von unten... 

Von unten kannst Du die Folie ganz gut mit Flies schützen... selbst wenn mal einkleines Loch entsteht sollte das 900er Flies das Loch abdichten.

Von OBEN kann ich mir das weniger gut vorstellen, ist das Fliest überhaupt unter-wasser-tauglich ? es besteht ja aus vielen verschiedenen Wassern, leiden die nicht direkt im Wasser ?

Hab' leider selber keine Erfahrungen damit, ich denke aber, wenn ich's mir so überlege, daß die Wurzeln, deren Pflanzen ÜBER der Folie Wachsen auch weniger Druck auf die Folie ausüben als die Wurzeln die von UNTEN dagegenstossen, da sie nach links und rechts auf der Folie ausweichen können... 

Oder lieg ich da falsch ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reiner, hallo Doogie,

ich hab natürlich auch unter der Folie das Vlies - drüber hab ich es auch nur im Sumpfgebiet, weil ich die Mauer doch da draufgebaut habe. Das dumme ist halt, daß ich keine Ahnung habe, ob das überhaupt die Pflanzen sind - hab sie jetzt einfach mal eingepflanzt - ohne Pflanzkorb - da drin darfs ja schön wuchern und alles was aus dem Ring raus will, wird abgeschnippelt. Jetzt fällt mir grad ein - seitlich an der Wand hab ich kein Vlies - aber sollte das wirklich eine der beiden Pflanzen sein hoff ich einfach mal, daß die ihre Wurzeln brav nach unten schicken. Wenns a bissele gewachsen ist werd ich ja auch erkennen was es ist und kanns dann immer noch wieder rausreißen.

Aber Reiner - Deine Aussage beruhigt zumindestens schonmal etwas ,-) danke!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

das gemeine an diesen beiden Pflanzen ist, dass sie ihre Pfahlwurzeln senkrecht nach unten schicken. Da kann man kein Mitleid erwarten dass sie bei ausreichendem Platz zur Seite wandern würden. Sie wandern nur mit neuen Rhizomen zur Seite, und jedes davon schickt dann eine Pfahlwurzel senkrecht nach unten. Ich scheine so gut vor den Dingern gewarnt zu haben, dass ich höchst selten mal eines davon verkaufen kann. Ein guter Kaufmann würde vermutlich seinen Mund halten und Teichfolie und ein Reparaturset dafür ins Sortiment aufnehmen 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ja - die Warnung ist Dir gut gelungen - wenn, dann pflanze ich das Zeug nur direkt in die Erde und giese gegelmäßig ;-)

Siehst Du es aber auch so wie Reiner, daß die das Naturagart-900-Vlies nicht durch bekommen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich kenne das Naturgart-Vliess leider nicht. Als ich meine ersten Folienteiche angelegt habe, hat es das noch nicht gegeben. Die kleinen Vermehrungsbecken sind aus Beton weil wir da mit dem Spaten drin arbeiten müssen. Hat das jemand mal ausprobiert mit dem Vliess und __ Schilf bzw. __ Rohrkolben?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*Folie*

Hallo Nympfaion,

ich habe Löcher durch __ Rohrkolben gehabt,aber nur in 
der 0.5 mm dicken PVC-Folie,bei der 1,5 mm-Pe-Folie jedoch nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*....*

Sicherheitshalber iss in meinem Pflanzenfilter auch 1,5mm Folie .... Sicher iss sicher ... besonders wegen dem __ Schilf, den Schwertlilen und den __ Rohrkolben .... und noch nebenbei ... die Folie hab ich doppelt gelegt


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte 1,5 mm Folie und dann auch noch doppelt auslegen müssen - ich kämpfe schon mit der 1mm Folie - den Rand zu verarbeiten ist ganz schön heavy - aber halt auch nur, weils bei mir so schief und krumm ist alles - tja - wenn ich daaaamals im März schon so viel gewußt hätte wie jetzt ....

@ lothar - wenns bei Dir die 1,5 mm Folie nicht durchspießt, dann wirds bei mir das Vlies und die darunterliegende Folie sicher auch nicht durchspießen - oder hast Du keine __ Rohrkolben mehr drin?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen,



> Viele denken die Folie muß auf weichen Untergrund liegen, aber das ist falsch. Der Untergrund muß fest sein. Er muß ja schließlich den Druck aufnehmen den ein spitzer Gegenstand (Wurzel, Reiherschnabel) auf die Folie ausübt



hallo rainer - diese theorie kann ich leider in keinster weise teilen!

je weicher eine wand (folie) gelagert ist desto mehr ist sie in der lage aufprallenergie zu mindern ohne zu beschädigen z.b. die knautschzone jedes autos wird weich gefertigt.
versuche mal mit einem gewehr auf ca. 100m auf eine starre holzwand zu schießen (ca. 1cm stark) die kugel schlägt voll durch - jetzt hängst du die holzwand freischwebend an 4 gummis auf - die kugel wird platt und fällt ohne große holzbeschädigung zu boden ....... also weiche konstuktion die in der lage ist nachzugeben ist immer zu empfehlen.

so nun zum flies - ich habe meinen kpl. teich unter und ÜBER der folie mit 500g fließ belegt. als ich im frühjahr meinen teich umgebaut habe waren bereits nach einem jahr die wurzeln jeder wasserpflanze im und durch das fließ verankert - und zwar deshalb weil fließ zwar in der direkten sehr viel wiederstand bildet - aber jede wurzel  sich schlängelnd durch das flies hindurch ihren weg bahnen kann.


jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

was Du über Bewegungsenergie sagst leuchtet mir ein - aber bei den Pflanzen im Teich ist die nicht vorhanden. Die Wurzel wachsen ja nicht ruckartig um zehn Zentimeter in der Sekunde, sondern das ist hier ein ganz langsamer Vorgang. Also keine Bewegungsenergie? Ich glaube dass Wurzeln in der Lage sind fast jede Folie inklusive Vliess im Lauf der Zeit zu durchdringen. Allerdings weichen sie Steinen aus. Aus natürlichen Teichen kann man Pfahlwurzeln vom __ Schilf ziehen das hin und wieder zickzack gewachsen ist. An so einem Zick war dann ein Stein und die Wurzel ist seitlich ausgewichen. Sie geht also schon den Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Das würde auch erklären warum sie sich bei Dir seitlich durch das Vliess schlägeln. Eine glatte Fläche biete weniger Angriffsmöglichkeiten - also besser kein Vliess über der Folie?

Werner, der froh ist Betonbecken zu haben


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

hallo werner,

ist schon richtig was du sagst - nur bezog sich reiners aussage z.b. auch auf reiherschnabel etc. - meine aussage sollte eher allgemeinen beschädigungscharakter haben - z.b. steine - im teich rumlaufen etc. 

das mit den wurzeln ist mir schon klar - mein flies habe ich auch nur deshalb oberndrauf daß wenn ich im teich spazierenlaufe sich keine spitzen steine in die folie drücken.

in meinem neuen pflanzenfilter habe ich meine 1mm kautschukfolie wie im teich und darüber noch eine 1.5mm pvc folie als schutz.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also für mich war das nie eine Frage, dass die Unterlage für eine Folie möglichst hart und unnachgiebig sein muss. Sowohl das Erdreich, als auch das Vlies. (Klar ist natürlich auch, dass da keine spitzen, harten Steine drunter sein dürfen, ich rede von einem glatten Untergrund.) Überall da, wo es weich ist, wird die Folie gedehnt und gespannt. Auch das Vlies muss unter Druck so hart wie möglich werden: Das gilt auch für Reiherschnäbel. Stellt Euch vor, so ein Tierchen hackt auf eine Folie, die auf Glas liegt und auf eine solche, unter der es weich ist. Ein Schaden tritt nur im letzten Falle ein.

Im Fahrzeugbereich wird die Enrgie auch gerade nicht durch "weiche" Bauteile abgeleitet, sondern durch hochfeste Bauteile, die sich nur gezielt deformieren. Hierdurch wir die Energie aufgenommen und abgeleitet.

Eine Wurzel wird die Folie leichter durchdringen, wenn der Untergrund weich ist. Sie dehnt die Folie so lange, bis ein Loch entsteht. Die Kraft wird genau auf einen einzigen Punkt geleitet. Wobei ich glaube, dass der Untergrund gerade bei Pflanzen wurscht ist. Wenn sie es darauf anlegen (und nicht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen) kommen geeignete Wurzeln sowohl bei weichem als auch bei hartem Untergrund durch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen, hallo stefan,



> Im Fahrzeugbereich wird die Enrgie auch gerade nicht durch "weiche" Bauteile abgeleitet, sondern durch hochfeste Bauteile, die sich nur gezielt deformieren. Hierdurch wir die Energie aufgenommen und abgeleitet



hochfeste bauteile können sich nicht gezielt deformieren - sie brechen!
hochfest zu konstruieren ist eine technik aus dem letzten jarhundert - deshalb müssen wir heute auch so viele brücken restaurieren - und häuser werden bei der geringsten erschütterung zerbröselt - weiche und elastische untergründe dämpfen - gleichen aus und sind in der lage sich verformungsfrei zurückzubilden (begrenzt)
weicher oder elastischer untergrund heist nicht daß sich auf diesem die folie bis zum getno durchbiegen kann ....
ansonsten können wir auf unsere folie verzichten und nach alter manier betonieren - dies war auch eine sehr problembehaftete hochfeste bauweise ....... schon die unterlage eines flieses ist eine schlagabsorbation.
man lege zum versuch eine teichfolie auf eine steinkante und schlage einmal leicht mit dem hammer drauf - sofort hat sie einen risss - gleicher versuch mit unterlegtem teichflies oder anderem dünnen weichem produkt und die folie verdaut eine weit höhere kraft bis zum riss oder loch.
dieser versuch ist jederzeit praktisch durchführbar und hat einen sehr nahen bezug zu einem schlag mit dem reiherschnabel.

tut mir leid - ich kann mich in diesem punkt nicht der gegenmeinung anschließen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

OK, hochfest, war der falsche Ausdruck. Aber was ist der richtige, wenn man den Gegensatz zu "weich" meint, sondern beschreiben will, dass feste ¿ (Ironie) Materialien definiert verformt werden und so Kraft aufnehmen? Ich denke, Du weisst, was gemeint ist.

Reiner schreibt schon richtig, dass das Vlies durch den Wasserdruck sehr fest verdichtet wird (wenn Du's nicht glaubst, besorg Dir mal ein Stück 900er Vlies oder ich schicke Dir mal ein Stück zu - auf Deine Meinung lege ich nämlich grossen Wert). Das Experiment mit dem Hammer war nicht so toternst gemeint, oder ? Ich neige den Hammer etwas - und schon habe ich das Ergebnis, das ich haben will *g*. Ausserdem ist ein Vliess unter Wasser mit Folie drauf etwas anderes als auf dem Trockenen. 

Ehrlich, mir liegt viel dran, Dich zu missionieren  8) . Wenn Du Mir Deine Anschrift schickst, werde ich Dir mal ein nicht allzu kleines Stück zukommen lassen. Sollte mich wundern, wenn nicht auch Du beeindruckt bist. Hat nichts mit dem Labberzeugs zu tun, das sonst so vertickt wird.

Übrigens macht es Sinn, die Folie auch von oben mit Vlies zu schützen, wenn Gefahr von Vandalismus oder sonstiger mechanische Beschädigungen besteht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Ich denke, man muß auch bedenken, woher die Krafteinwirkung kommt - kommt sie von unten in Form von Wurzeln oder eines vergessenen spitzen Steines ist das sicherlich etwas anderes, als wenn von oben etwas spitzes kommt - es sei denn, man hat wirklich die Folie von beiden Seiten eingepackt. Ich habe z.B. nicht vor, im Teich spazierenzulaufen und dadurch spitze Steine von oben in die Folie zu drücken. Aber ich werde das auf jeden Fall nochmal testen. Wenn man einen Naturagard-Katalog bestellt, liegen da ja kleine Pröbchen mit dabei - da werd ich jetzt mal den Kugelschreibertest machen - auf Teppich und auf Vlies - von oben und von unten ;-) - ich denke, daß muß man erstmal erfühlen. Den Vlies von unten und Folientest hab ich ja schon gemacht ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

spitze Steine *unter *der Folie brauchst Du nicht erst durch Körpergewicht (man wiegt eh nix im Wasser  8) ) durchzudrücken, das erledigt schon der Wasserdruck für Dich. Auf einer Fläche von 1 x 1 Meter lasten bei 1 Metr Tiefe eine Tonne. Entsprechend ist der Gergendruck von unten. Hingegen ist die Gefahr, dass etwas von oben ins Wasser fällt und mit Wucht und sich mit der Spitze/Schneide nach unten in die Folie bohrt, vergleichsweise gering (Vandalismus und spezielle Fälle, bei derartigen Gefahren kann man auch von oben schützen). Ja, mach mal den  Kugelschreibertest (aber da reicht schon das 400er Vlies) ! Ich habe  selbst mit einem (fast) neuen Spaten auf weichem Untergrund nichts ausrichten können. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

hallo stefan,



> Auf einer Fläche von 1 x 1 Meter lasten bei 1 Metr Tiefe eine Tonne


da hast du zwar volkommen recht - nur klingt das hyper bombastisch und letztendlich sind es aber nur 1kg/mm²  oder 10kg/cm² und dies wiederrum ist dann doch recht dürftig.
nur mal so zum vergleich - bei einem 90kg schweren menschen und schuhgröße 45 ist die belastung wenn er auf einem bein steht ca. 5kg/cm²
und wenn er dann noch seine frau auf der schulter hat haben wir die gleiche belastung pro cm² wie im teich bei 1m tiefe.
also - das haut einem nicht gerade um ?

-- auch möchte ich nicht wiedersprechen daß sich das flies drückt und verdichtet - nur was heißt bei einem flies verdichten - ganz einfach ein paar fasern zusammendrücken  damit das wasser nicht mehr frei durchlaufen kann - aber bitte - diese gefügedichte (kg/dm³)ereichen wir mit 90% aller bekannten materialien selbst im ungepressten zustand.

einzig und alleine die zugfestigkeit bzw. die scherfestigkeit sind werte welche bei einem vernünftigen flies relevant sind - und der rest sind zwangsläufige randerscheinungen!
.... diese zug und scherfestigkeit ergiebt sich aus der anzahl der wirr versponnenen syntetikfasern welche in der summe ihrer durchmesser pro cm³ diese hohe festigkeit ergiebt und dementsprechend wurzeln spitzen gegenständen etc. widerstand bieten. bei einem 900g flies ist diese anzahl eben erheblich höher als bei einem 200g flies.

***** wenn wir die von euch vertretene theorie weiterspinnen ergiebt sich zwangsläufig der konsens: "...daß ein fließ in 10cm wassertiefe nur ein bruchteil seines schutzes bietet da ja in dieser tiefe der druck/cm² auf ein minimum schrumpft " und diese aussage wäre schlichtweg falsch.

gerne bin ich auch bereit mich missionieren zu lassen - doch dazu dürfte es momentan noch an der gegenargumentation mangeln   

@ reiner


> Vlies unter der Folie wird durch den Wasserdruck so verdichtet, das es quasi undurchlässig für Wurzeln wird. Es ist nich mehr weich sondern wird hart wie ein Brett.


siehe *****
bleibt noch die frage offen was unter hart zu verstehen ist - ich zumindest sehe aus technischer sicht ein brett eher als weichen werkstoff an der auch in sehr vielen anwendungsfeldern aufgrund seiner guten elastizität und seinem ebenfalls guten dämpfungsverhalten verwendung findet - wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der diesbezügliche wert die shorehärte -wobe wir wieder bei der weichen schwingenden lagerung angekommen wären.



> Gute Teichfolien halten Dehnungsbelastungen von bis zu 350% aus. Klingt sehr viel sind aber auch nur 3,5 mm bei einem mm. Darum ist es sehr wichtig, das die Folie auf festen Grund aufliegt. Dies wird durch das Vlies erreicht


meine teichfolie (kutschuk - lieferant firestone) bietet eine dehnfähigkeit von 600% - ist anähernd der gleiche werkstoff aus dem autoschläuche gefertigt sind. 
ausgehend von deinem beispiel eines reiherschnabels dessen fläche ich in der spitze mal mit min. 5mm² in den raum stelle - würde sich selbst deine beispielfolie wenn sie begrentzt nachgiebig gelagert wäre immerhin 17,5mm dehnen - dies klingt doch jetzt schon einwenig besser als 3,5mm !



> Diese Festigkeit des Vlieses entsteht unabhängig davon ob ich es nun glauben oder verstehen kann/will


ich kann wenn ich will - doch ich will erst wenn die gegendarstellung in der lage ist mit fundament, schlüssig zu argumentieren! ...... und solltest du nicht dazu in der lage sein - so kannst und willst du dir bitte solche schußsätze verkneifen.

mfg jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Ich hebe jetzt ganz leicht und prophylaktisch meinen Zeigefinger und gebe folgendes zu bedenken:

hier im Forum treffen ganz unterschiedliche Leute mit ganz unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen und Kenntnissen aufeinander. Aus diesen Unterschieden lebt ein Forum, es ist ein Ort des Austauschs. Wenn ich hier jemanden von meiner Meinung zu einem Thema überzeugen will, dann geht das nur mit Freundlichkeit und guten Argumenten. Ich habe leider schon ein paarmal erlebt wie Foren kaputt gegangen sind weil diese einfache Grundregel nicht beachtet wurde. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und werdet nicht persönlich.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

hallo reiner,

kein problem - das ist schon ok. 
... habe mich eben einwenig auf den schlips getreten gefühlt und dann schreib ich halt auch meine meinung kurz nieder.

hallo werner - hast schon recht - aber das war jetzt noch erträglich, mit reiner vertrag ich mich schon supper - manchmal denken wir eben einwenig kontrovers aber ansonsten lieben wir uns     
denke das ist das salz in der suppe - ist doch viel schöner als dauernd darauf antwort zu geben "hilfe mein teich ist grün - was soll ich tun"   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

das ist das Problem wenn der Moderator kürzer im Forum ist als die Teilnehmer: ich weiss halt noch nichts über euch und hab lieber weit im Vorfeld meinen Mund aufgemacht. Ich bin in der Hinsicht ein gebranntes Kind, denn in einer Mailling List in der ich bin kommt es in regelmässigen Abständen zu Attacken unter den Teilnehmer ohne das man die Gründe nachvollziehen könnte. Am Ende steht dann jedesmal eine Austrittswelle und so wurde innert einem Jahr aus der besten Informationsquelle zum Thema Wassergarten eine ziemlich bedeutungslose Mailling List.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

ja, sowas ist schlimm, kenne das selber...
aber, dazu muss man sagen, daß es hier schon sehr ziviliser zugeht, und ich denke der Stamm der User akzeptiert auch fremde Meinungen, ohne gleich eingeschnappt zu sein... kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich wirklich jemand von uns dadurch vergraulen läßt, dafür sind wir ja schon zu sehr hier verwurzelt, oder ? (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären)

wenn jemand mal schlecht drauf ist, und sich ob des Umgangtones hier beschwert, dem empfehle ich einen kurzen Blick auf www.adsl.at... da sieht man nämlich, was wirklich schlechter Ton ist!!

dagegen ist hier ja wirklich das Paradies und wir alle engel !!
 :meeting: 

so long
Doogie


----------

